# [SOLVED] Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN



## nav2020 (Jul 29, 2011)

Laptop (Windows Vista) is unable to connect to the internet and is showing Limited Connectivity. Packets are being sent but 0 packets are being received.

Did the following actions to rectify the error but to no avail: 

*0* Checked basic stuff such as working ethernet cable & router.
*1* Executed the following set of commands in Admin mode:
ipconfig /release (Result: 169.254.142.75 as Autoconfiguration IPv4 address)

ipconfig /flushdns (Result:Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache)

ipconfig /renew (Result: An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection: unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.)

*2* Under Device Manager uninstalled and re-installed the network device. Still not able to receive data from internet. 

*3* Verified that the Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) Client Service Is Running

*4* Executed the following commands in Admin mode:
netsh winsock reset 
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt (returns OKs, but the resetlog.txt file is not created under c:\)

*5* Turned off Windows Firewall

*6* Attaching the results of ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6597:9d34:3694:8e4b%30(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.142.75(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779770
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-5A-9F-EB-00-1D-BA-23-A4-CC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8D00D125-4C8A-410E-B7B0-85BFA5AFF337}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5B55DCE0-6549-463F-BC30-91D922AC3A38}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*7* Router printout is as follows:

===========================================================================
Interface List
30 ...<hidden> ...... Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
10 ...<hidden> ...... Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100
1 ........................... Software Loopback Interface 1
32 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
16 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
27 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{8D00D125-4C8A-410E-B7B0-85BFA5AFF337}
25 ...<hidden> ...... Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
29 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{5B55DCE0-6549-463F-BC30-91D922AC3A38}
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 On-link 169.254.142.75 276
169.254.142.75 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.142.75 276
169.254.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.142.75 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 169.254.142.75 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.142.75 276
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
30 276 fe80::/64 On-link
30 276 fe80::6597:9d34:3694:8e4b/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
30 276 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

Appreciate your help in resolving this issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Do you have any other devices in your network that are working that you can use as a ipconfig /all reference?

If not what is the make and model of your router.

We should start by assigning your laptop a static IP but first we need your router IP.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Hi nav2020 and welcome to TSF.

What AV are you using? Have you tried completely disabling it?

Have you power cycled the router yet


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Although similar to what Barry mentioned, your laptop isn't receiving the correct information (or any) from the DHCP server, which is quite often provided by a router in the network. You will need to check the configuration of the device (the router), to make sure that it is set up correctly.


----------



## nav2020 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Appreciate you helping out guys. 

I tried connecting via 3 different routers (2 with LAN, 1 with WLAN) but still unable to receive packets. Other devices connected to these 3 routers are working fine. *I was previously able to connect successfully via these three routers.* Power cycled the routers and changed ethernet cables too but to no effect. 

My system was earlier compromised by the fantasy.exe virus. I have SEP (Symantec Endpoint Protection 11) enabled on my system and after a few scans it successfully deleted the virus from the system. Not sure if this virus effected the network connectivity of my laptop. 

The ipconfig details of another machine that is successfully connecting to the internet is as follows. BSNL_FTTH is the connection that authenticates the username and password provided by BSNL (ISP) India. As mentioned, I was previously able to connect to the internet successfully using this connection. 

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : arokiyam

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.41

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.251



PPP adapter BSNL_FTTH:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 117.197.188.165

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 117.197.188.165

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.245.1

218.248.255.141

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Go to Start > Right click my computer > click manage > A window will pop up, look for device manager on the left, click it.

Expand Network Adapters

*Take a note of the name of the cards and write them down, when we download new drivers we need to know what cards you have.*

Right click them both individually and go to properties on each, click on the driver tab

Click roll back driver if its available if not uninstall the drivers.

Go onto another machine and download the drivers for the cards, copy them over to the laptop via usb.


----------



## nav2020 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Hi Barry, 

Followed your instructions, but still unable to connect via LAN (was not able to test WLAN connection). Packets are being Send but none being received. 

I went through all the steps outlined in my first posting. Still unable to connect to the internet. Please suggest anything else that can be done to rectify the issue. Thanks!

1 Executed the following set of commands in Admin mode:
ipconfig /release 
*Result:* 
Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a5fa:ad58:50f4:d3c9%35
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.211.201
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

ipconfig /flushdns 
*Result:*Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache

ipconfig /renew 
*Result:* 
Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.


2 Verified that the LAN and WLAN devices are showing up under Device Manager after re-installing. 

3 Verified that the Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) Client Service Is Running

4 Executed the following commands in Admin mode:
netsh winsock reset 
*Result:* 
Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

netsh int ip reset 
*Result:* 
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

5 Turned off Windows Firewall

6 Attaching the results of ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a5fa:ad58:50f4:d3c9%35(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.211.201(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 587210170
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-5A-9F-EB-00-1D-BA-23-A4-CC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8D00D125-4C8A-410E-B7B0-85BFA5AFF337}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

7. Route print is as follows: 

===========================================================================
Interface List
30 ...<hidden> ...... Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
27 ...<hidden> ...... Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
1 ........................... Software Loopback Interface 1
29 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{07346FEC-D721-41E0-8470-F5CB35C05918}
15 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
25 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{8D00D125-4C8A-410E-B7B0-85BFA5AFF337}
23 ...<hidden> ...... Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
32 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{EF45A657-3829-4B8F-8B40-6C11262564A9}
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 On-link 169.254.211.201 276
169.254.211.201 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.211.201 276
169.254.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.211.201 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 169.254.211.201 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.211.201 276
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
30 276 fe80::/64 On-link
30 276 fe80::a5fa:ad58:50f4:d3c9/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
30 276 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Your router doesnt seem to have dhcp enabled so you will never get connected to it.

Connect yourself via ethernet

Go to start > search for network and sharing > click on it > on the left you should see change adapter settings > right click on your active lac > go to properties and click on Internet protocol Version 4 and go to properties

Set this to manual

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.53

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.251

Ok that and then wait for it to refresh your settings and try your internet.

To fix this long term you need to go on the browser via your working machine and type your router ip 192.168.1.251 and enter your username and password, these change per router but most are U - admin P - admin. Look for dhcp and turn it on.


----------



## nav2020 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Hi Barry, 

I Changed the IP settings as you mentioned by still unable to connect to the internet. From the details below is it possible to figure out what might not be working. I even reset the winsock and ip as before and restarted system. 


*ipconfig/all details:*
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.53(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.251
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.245.1
218.248.255.141
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{07346FEC-D721-41E0-8470-F5CB35C05918}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8D00D125-4C8A-410E-B7B0-85BFA5AFF337}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <hidden>
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF45A657-3829-4B8F-8B40-6C11262564A9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*ipconfig/release details:*
Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.

*ipconfig/renew details:*
Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.

*route print details:*

===========================================================================
Interface List
30 ...<hidden> ...... Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
27 ...<hidden> ...... Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
1 ........................... Software Loopback Interface 1
29 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{07346FEC-D721-41E0-8470-F5CB35C05918}
15 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
25 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{8D00D125-4C8A-410E-B7B0-85BFA5AFF337}
23 ...<hidden> ...... Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
32 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{EF45A657-3829-4B8F-8B40-6C11262564A9}
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.251 192.168.1.53 276
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 192.168.1.53 276
192.168.1.53 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.1.53 276
192.168.1.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.1.53 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 192.168.1.53 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.1.53 276
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
Network Address Netmask Gateway Address Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.251 Default 
===========================================================================

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

ping 127.0.0.1
ping 192.168.1.251
ping www.google.com


----------



## nav2020 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Limited Connectivity for LAN and WLAN*

Hi IT-Barry, 

I had been away on a vacation hence the delay in replying back. Apparently, there was no issue with my laptop; the ISP decided to enforce an account on very system that was connecting to the internet and hence my laptop was not able to obtain an IP address. Once I created that account, I was able to browse the internet. 

Once again thanks for all your help!


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, no problem.

Enjoy the internet :smile:


----------

